# Subway



## Shawn (Aug 27, 2007)

is good stuff. Who here agrees? I just had some and it was good. 

I used to eat fast food quite a bit, between McDonalds, BK and Wendy's, I found myself not feeling good after eating that shit all the time so i've been eating alot of Subway for a while now and it has become my favorite. I like pretty much all their sandwiches but lately i've been liking the Cold Cut Combo.


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2007)

I dunno, that Quizno's baja chicken is AMAZING


----------



## Shawn (Aug 27, 2007)

Quizno's is good but it is expensive.  Around here anyway.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 27, 2007)

Firehouse!!!


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Quizno's is good but it is expensive.  Around here anyway.



 That's why I rarely eat it, but it's sooo damn good


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 27, 2007)

I love the BMT. Definitely a great alternative to typical fast food.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, I had a prime rib sub at Quizno's, it was the best sub I had ever had however, it cost me like 9 bucks!  They had one shut down here in Lewiston, it wasn't making it. One left and I still go there from time to time.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 27, 2007)

Im more of a TOGO's person. 



Shawn said:


> Yeah, I had a prime rib sub at Quizno's, it was the best sub I had ever had however, it cost me like 9 bucks!  They had one shut down here in Lewiston, it wasn't making it. One left and I still go there from time to time.



That's what I had the only time I've ever been to Quizno's. Was the best chain-store sub ever. However corner shop delis are the best by far.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Aug 28, 2007)

Subway is pretty good, but I've only had the steak and cheese toasted sandwich. I don't know why but I refuse to try anything else. Quiznos is indeed much tastier, but way too expensive.


----------



## Leon (Aug 28, 2007)

if i could afford to eat at Subway everyday for lunch, i would


----------



## Jason (Aug 28, 2007)

Few times I have had quiznos I wasn't impressed  To me quiznos is just a toasted subway.. I like the BMT but other than that Subway is Ok IMO..

Shawn you guys got D'angelos up there? Steak and cheese FTW


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 28, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Im more of a TOGO's person.



I haven't had TOGO's since I lived in Cali, but that stuff is great!!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 29, 2007)

Jason said:


> Few times I have had quiznos I wasn't impressed  To me quiznos is just a toasted subway.. I like the BMT but other than that Subway is Ok IMO..
> 
> Shawn you guys got D'angelos up there? Steak and cheese FTW



Yeah we do. We have a couple here in town even. I like it. But sometimes that place can be expensive too.


----------



## Jason (Aug 29, 2007)

Ya it can run ya $8 aprox for a large steak and cheese..


----------



## Naren (Aug 29, 2007)

I love subway. I had a toasted grilled chicken cream cheese sub for lunch yesterday. Luckily there are 2 subways within 10 minutes of my workplace.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 29, 2007)

you're makin me sooo fuckin hungry right now... Being a vegetarian - I'm pretty disenchanted with most fast food. So to be able to go to a place like Subway and get a nice footlong sandwich that's loaded with stuff and a delicious Veggie Patty is pretty sweet. I've gone to Subway so many times this summer while i was traveling... yay.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 29, 2007)

I love Subway. I always get a foot long steak and cheese, on white, with mayo, lettuce, onions, pickles, green pepper, and salt and pepper. Sometimes I get 2 and eat 1 and a half, and save the other half for a snack. God damnit, you got me craving Subway now


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 29, 2007)

Quiznos is the shit, but I hardly ever eat at any of them.


----------



## Michael (Aug 29, 2007)

Subway is great.  I don't eat there enough...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 29, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Firehouse!!!



 That place is beyond delicious


----------



## Drew (Aug 29, 2007)

Subway is about as inoffensive as fast food gets. I usually just go with a 6" though - I typically eat fairly light lunches.

That said, Qdoba is true as fuck. 

Also, is anyone else praying that one day Jarred chokes on a sub and dies?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 29, 2007)

Drew said:


> Subway is about as inoffensive as fast food gets. I usually just go with a 6" though - I typically eat fairly light lunches.
> 
> That said, Qdoba is true as fuck.
> 
> Also, is anyone else praying that one day Jarred chokes on a sub and dies?



Yes, I hate that guy as much as I hate Billy Mays.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 29, 2007)

Subway is awesome...although I don't get the fascination around the meatball sub.

Everytime I went to subway last year my housemates would say "You got the meatball right?" and I'd say..."Erm, no."

They all seem to love it (apart from one who I converted to liking the Italian BMT) and I don't see why, you get like 4 meatballs and a shit load of sauce and if you wear a lot of white t-shirts like I do then you get in a state. Plus when you live in a family that make their own meatballs whenever they fancy them they just don't compare lol.

Italian BMT with double meat and bacon with english mustard ftw


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 29, 2007)

Drew said:


> Also, is anyone else praying that one day Jarred chokes on a sub and dies?



I'd be happy enough if they stopped parading him around like eating Subway made him lose weight. I'm pretty sure the liposuction had just a little bit more to do with it.




DelfinoPie said:


> Italian BMT with double meat and bacon with english mustard ftw



BMT FTW indeed! I get mine with single meat, lettuce, tomato, bell pepper, onions, and jalapenos, though. Incidentally, that's what I'm eating for dinner tonight. That sandwich even inspired me to put pepperoni into my own sandwiches. I made a layered turkey/ham/pepperoni/cheese sandwich with onions and white wine mustard last week that was just delightful!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 29, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Subway is awesome...although I don't get the fascination around the meatball sub.



Get a double meat, double cheese meatball sub and then you will get it. It's fucking godly.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 29, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Get a double meat, double cheese meatball sub and then you will get it. It's fucking godly.



Is that physically possible? There's barely room left for toppings as it is! Do they just line them up double file?


----------



## Drew (Aug 29, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> They all seem to love it (apart from one who I converted to liking the Italian BMT) and I don't see why, you get like 4 meatballs and a shit load of sauce and if you wear a lot of white t-shirts like I do then you get in a state. Plus when you live in a family that make their own meatballs whenever they fancy them they just don't compare lol.



They can't compare, but in a pinch they're at least edible. I haven't been to a Subway in like a year or so, but typically I get something like a 6" meatball with black olives, hot peppers, and provologne. homemade Italian meatballs they're not, but in a pinch they'll satisfy a craving.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 29, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Subway is awesome...although I don't get the fascination around the meatball sub.
> 
> Everytime I went to subway last year my housemates would say "You got the meatball right?" and I'd say..."Erm, no."
> 
> ...



 I know what you mean. My father bought me one twice (once with veggies ) before thinking that's what I liked and I told him thanks, as I appreciated it, but it's not one i'd buy. I've tried one before that because some friends of mine were going on and on about how great it is.  It's alright. I usually go for the steak and cheese, sweet onion teriyaki chicken, turkey/bacon or the cold cut combo as well as some others. I get all the veggies.  I love wheat bread too.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 29, 2007)

Drew said:


> Also, is anyone else praying that one day Jarred chokes on a sub and dies?


----------



## XEN (Aug 29, 2007)

Not being able to eat bread anymore made Subway pointless for me, but before I ate there all the time. Love that southwest sauce.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 29, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Is that physically possible? There's barely room left for toppings as it is! Do they just line them up double file?



People actually put toppings on meatball subs? I always just get double meatballs, double cheese, salt and pepper, and that's it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 29, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> People actually put toppings on meatball subs? I always just get double meatballs, double cheese, salt and pepper, and that's it.



d00d, onions and bell peppers make that sub own.


----------



## Groff (Aug 29, 2007)

Lee said:


> That's why I rarely eat it, but it's sooo damn good



Prime rib and peppercorn sub FTW!



Shawn said:


> I used to eat fast food quite a bit, between McDonalds, BK and Wendy's, I found myself not feeling good after eating that shit



I remember one time I woke up, and was in a hurry, so I went to McDonalds and got a bagel sammich.

...Needless to say the whole day I felt like I was running in slow motion.

bleh


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 29, 2007)

^ I stopped eating that stuff for the better part of a year, and now every time I eat McDonald's, I get sick.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 29, 2007)

BMT FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love the BMT subs. I eat them all the time when I goto Subway.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 29, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> ^ I stopped eating that stuff for the better part of a year, and now every time I eat McDonald's, I get sick.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/35323-fact.html#post617163


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 29, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/35323-fact.html#post617163




Are you referencing when I said Denny's makes me sick, too?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm referencing the post where I was talking about Wendy's making me sick in that thread.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 29, 2007)

I never got sick from Wendy's but I did get sick from McDonalds when I was young teen. It was when I was living in Japan and I was in Machida City, I had a double cheese burger, fries and coke. I ended up throwing up all night because of it and I got food poisoning. BK gets me sick alot but not enough to puke but more like indigestion and gas, my stomach feels uneasy everytime I eat a double Whopper. I love those Whoppers too sadly.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 29, 2007)

Subway kicks ass. Healthy fast food ftw!


----------



## Berger (Aug 29, 2007)

I enjoy subway as well, mainly since I've found different subs i like.

We had a quiznos here but it went under..people couldn't justify that much on a sandwich, no matter how good.

Still my fav place is a little deli around the corner from where I work..no veggies but still a really nice sandwich. I prefer the toasted bagel with cream cheese,turkey, and pepperjack cheese.
The cream cheese sounds weird, I know, but I do suggest trying it once.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 29, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> Subway kicks ass. Healthy fast food ftw!





ha. Aint nothing healthy about a meatball sub with double sauce and double cheese.


----------



## Kotex (Aug 29, 2007)

I like the Chicken Teriyaki. It's awesome

Quiznos is waaaaaay too much money.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 31, 2007)

Subway is Penultimate to Jersey Mikes

'nuff said


----------



## playstopause (Aug 31, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> ha. Aint nothing healthy about a meatball sub with double sauce and double cheese.



True.
It all depends on the ingredients you take.

Having that meatballs (and some other with "liquid" cheese and all) sub ain't better that goin' at McDonalds.

You _really_ want to go healthy? Grab the veggie one with light italian dressing. That's it.
Or even better, make yourself a sandwich at home.


----------



## RonGriff (Sep 1, 2007)

Subway is good. I usually get the foot long steak and cheese with loaded veggies, good stuff.


----------



## right_to_rage (Sep 4, 2007)

I worked at subway this summer, it was a pretty sweet job man. i got to eat there everyday, 3 dollars for any footlong sub. seriously its an awsome place to eat. the lettuce is pretty much filler, and the vegatables taste great when they are toasted. id say everything is resonably healthy, minus meatball subs and cold cut combos. like jared for instance (sub way diet guy), he did eat subway everyday for however long, but people have to understand that he ran a few times a week, got pretty much the same sub every day, and never got sauce, and very little cheese.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 5, 2007)

I had a tuna loaded with veggies for lunch, it ruled.


----------



## Drew (Sep 5, 2007)

right_to_rage said:


> like jared for instance (sub way diet guy), he did eat subway everyday for however long, but people have to understand that he ran a few times a week, got pretty much the same sub every day, and never got sauce, and very little cheese.



He also got.... um... man, what's the word I'm fishing for.... 

Oh, right. He also got annoying.


----------

